# ibs so iam told!



## vickima (Oct 23, 2011)

hello all iam so glad i found this site!!!! its no fun thinking u r alone, well iam in my late 40,s and the last 3 yrs i have been having bowel promblems big time as nothing stays in me i tryed to explain to my reg doc that i was not eatting for the longest time and all he would say is drink booast and go 2 bed well now in sept i had a colon and scope done the gi says all looks good but servere ibs i have not been able to go out and as u know have to be close too bathroom yuck!!!!! iam wondering if there is anyone out there that suffers like this???? cant wear my good cloths changing all the time its crazy any advice what i can try i have used fiber activa and all goes through me, also even a med for it not working so Iam asking please someone help me and share with me iam a new user and really not sure how this works so please bare with me. ty







may i also add that weraing 2 depends and sheets well u know it all gets ruded i sure hope i get some replys and hope to find my way back in here so everyone wishing the best and its so nice knowing IAM not alone iam thinking crohns but that would have showed up with colon any help??????? thanks all and good luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## usagoldie (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi there, I am new here too. It seems that each person has to find their own way. No one is the same. I have learned a lot in just the week or 2 that I joined. It helps me know I am not alone too. This stuff is so life altering. I have been in pain since 1987. When I have a flare it is horrible. I still have a happy life because I choose to. I don't dwell too long on the negative. This looks like a nice group who is encouraging and helpful. I pass out a lot from eating and BM. Exhausting. But I ride my horses everyday almost in the AM when I am my best. It goes down hill from there. I teach horsemenship, trail safety and working on a music program with my horses. I patrol the parks and ride Dressage ( like ballet) Welcome aboard. Goldie


----------



## vickima (Oct 23, 2011)

usagoldie said:


> Hi there, I am new here too. It seems that each person has to find their own way. No one is the same. I have learned a lot in just the week or 2 that I joined. It helps me know I am not alone too. This stuff is so life altering. I have been in pain since 1987. When I have a flare it is horrible. I still have a happy life because I choose to. I don't dwell too long on the negative. This looks like a nice group who is encouraging and helpful. I pass out a lot from eating and BM. Exhausting. But I ride my horses everyday almost in the AM when I am my best. It goes down hill from there. I teach horsemenship, trail safety and working on a music program with my horses. I patrol the parks and ride Dressage ( like ballet) Welcome aboard. Goldie well thank u very much me its hard to excise as i also suffer from chroicback pain but i have been fighting along time and i mean long 3yrs already iam not too sure how to use this but trying dont know how too add friends and look forward to the support group out here nice 2 meet u!!!!


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

```

```
Please see "Baking Soda" note, dated Nov 8, which might help you with any diarrhea and especially stomach cramps. The baking soda blankets the stomach acidity which often triggers the IBS episode. Please let me know if it helps. Best of luck.Kylepa/Phoenix, Az


----------

